# Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays



## Der Maniac (9. August 2015)

*Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Ja, es klingt doch schon irgendwie komisch, aber es ist scheinbar wahr.

Im Nvidia-Forum melden sich mittlerweile immer mehr NV-Nutzer, deren Laptop-Displays nach dem Upgrade auf Windows 10 und dem daraus resultieren Zwangsupdate des Nvidia-Treibers auf Version 353.62 WHQL nach kurzer Zeit den Dienst quittieren. Betroffen sind nach momentanem Stand hauptsächlich Displays von Samsung und LG, welche Serien es sind, ist nicht bekannt. Außerdem scheint es "nur" mit Nvidia-GPU's aus den Mobilserien zu passieren, betroffen sind hier bis jetzt laut dem Thread im Nvidia-Forum:

GTX 780M
GTX 880M
GTX 980M


Kurze Zeit bedeutet in diesem Falle maximal 24 Std. Betrieb, danach sind die Displays meistens nur noch Elektroschrott (es gibt scheinbar auch Ausnahmen). 

Wie und warum das ganze passiert ist noch nicht bekannt, eine Stellungnahme seitens Nvidia und/oder Microsoft fehlt auch bislang.

Sony warnt mittlerweile sogar vor dem Upgrade auf Windows 10 bei diversen VAIO-Geräten!

Wenn es was neues dazu gibt, werde ich es hier posten 

Quelle:
Nvidia-Forum
Tech ARP - ED#208 : Sony Warns Against Upgrading To Windows 10


----------



## Tamagothi (9. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Super Qualitätssicherung 

Das kann jetzt sehr teuer werden.

Hoffentlich trifft es mein 680M nicht


----------



## Norkzlam (9. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Ok, erst Treiber die Karten zerstören, dann Treiber die Displays schrotten.
Wie kann sowas passieren? 
Ist aufjedenfall ein Argument mehr, wenn wieder jemand behauptet, die Treiber von Hersteller X seien so viel besser als die von Hersteller Y.


----------



## Darkscream (9. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Bei mir hat es kurz nach dem ersten Update von Windows 10 auch das gesamte System zerlegt. Spiel auf gemacht abgestürzt - kann ja passieren also nochmal aufgemacht und gleich wieder - beim dritten mal ist das Game nicht mal mehr auf gegangen - anderes Game probiert, geht auch nicht mehr auf - noch ein anderes, auch nicht mehr - danach noch einen netten Bluescreen wo nur Firefox offen war - System Neustart fiel aus wegen is nicht - System Reparatur fiel aus wegen is nicht.
Hier geht es allerdings um einen Desktop mit NV Grafik!  
Zum Glück hatte ich mir am ersten Tag gleich ein Backup gemacht, ohne das Update - also dieses probiert und alles läuft wieder - ohne Backup Programm wäre das sehr viel Arbeit gewesen und auch nur wegen diesem bekommt W10 gleich noch eine neue Chance.
Hoffentlich kommt auf Microsoft ein Shitstorm  und Schadensersatzvorderungen zu wegen diesen bescheuerten Zwangsupdates, und wir werden sie wieder los 
Das es gleich Hardware Zerstört ist ja mal echt Hammer.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Tamagothi schrieb:


> Super Qualitätssicherung



Stimme dir zu, das soll Nvidia erst testen bevor sie es auf den Markt schmeissen, der Nvidia Support wird jetzt von Emails überhäuft.


----------



## XeT (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt auf Microsoft ein Shitstorm  und Schadensersatzvorderungen zu wegen diesen bescheuerten Zwangsupdates, und wir werden sie wieder los
> Das es gleich Hardware Zerstört ist ja mal echt Hammer.



Das der Zwang nicht der Hit ist klar. Aber was kann Microsoft für nvidias Treiber? 
Hier Microsoft den schwarzen Peter zu schieben ist genau der Grund warum "nvidia weiterhin bessere Treiber und AMD nur Treiberprobleme haben wird". 

Da ich nur am zweit PC eine 760 drin habe und dieser noch mit 8.1 läuft. Gilt das zwangsupdate bei nvidia auch? 
Das verwundert mich dann schon sehr.


----------



## yingtao (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Tamagothi schrieb:


> Super Qualitätssicherung
> 
> Das kann jetzt sehr teuer werden.
> 
> Hoffentlich trifft es mein 680M nicht



Laut dem verlinkten Thread scheint es genau ein 18,4" Panel von Samsung zu sein. Es wird vermutet das der Treiber das Display anders anspricht als mit älteren Treibern, sprich höhere Refreshrate oder höherer Pixeltakt welcher den Scaler des Displays zerstört. Die Frage ist ob der Nvidia Treiber außerhalb der VESA Spezifikationen agiert oder die verbauten Scaler die VESA Spezifikationen nicht zu 100% erfüllen und es bisher einfach nur gut gegangen ist. Ich weiß das unter Win8 mein Monitor immer mit 59Hz angesprochen wurde und jetzt mit Win10 mit den 60Hz die auch sonst eingestellt sind. Laptopdisplays sind etwas empfindlicher was die Refreshrate angeht und dieser kleine Unterschied könnte schon ausreichen, wobei die Schuld dann eher bei Samsung zu suchen wäre.


----------



## freezy94 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



yingtao schrieb:


> Laut dem verlinkten Thread scheint es genau ein 18,4" Panel von Samsung zu sein. Es wird vermutet das der Treiber das Display anders anspricht als mit älteren Treibern, sprich höhere Refreshrate oder höherer Pixeltakt welcher den Scaler des Displays zerstört. Die Frage ist ob der Nvidia Treiber außerhalb der VESA Spezifikationen agiert oder die verbauten Scaler die VESA Spezifikationen nicht zu 100% erfüllen und es bisher einfach nur gut gegangen ist. Ich weiß das unter Win8 mein Monitor immer mit 59Hz angesprochen wurde und jetzt mit Win10 mit den 60Hz die auch sonst eingestellt sind. Laptopdisplays sind etwas empfindlicher was die Refreshrate angeht und dieser kleine Unterschied könnte schon ausreichen, wobei die Schuld dann eher bei Samsung zu suchen wäre.



Weswegen wurde bei Win 8(.1) immer 59.98 MHz z.B. angelegt? Weißt du was dazu?


----------



## Sepulzera (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Hallo Der Maniac,

ich bin weder ein Windoofs Fanboy noch heiße ich diesen Zwangsupdate-Müll gut.
Aber!
"deren Laptop-Displays nach dem Upgrade auf Windows 10 und dem daraus  resultieren Zwangsupdate des Nvidia-Treibers auf Version 353.62 WHQL  nach kurzer Zeit den Dienst quittieren."
finde ich von der Formulierung her doch arg spitz.
Nvidia hat einen fehlerhaften Treiber veröffentlicht, der die Displays schrottet. OK.
Aber dieser Treiber hätte sein Unwesen auch ohne Zwangsupdate getrieben! Es ist zwar ein Nebeneffekt, dass das Update dank Zwangupdates effizienter verbreitet wurde, aber nicht der Grund!

Des Weiteren hoffe ich, dass Microsoft versteht, warum diese Zwangsupdates ******* sind und dies korrigiert. Jetzt ist genau der Fall eingetreten, weshalb einschlägige Computerzeitschriften vor dem Windows 10 Update warnten.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

erst die brennenden Tablets und jetzt das


----------



## michelthemaster (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Hallo zusammen,

möchte nur mal anmerken, dass dies nicht der erste Treiber ist, der die Grafikkarte/das Gerät zerstören kann, von Nvidia. Gab zu GTX260 Zeiten schon einmal einen Treiber, der den Lüfter abgeschaltet hat (und damit so einige GTX260 gekillt hat). Ohne das das hier jetzt ausartet, kein Hersteller ist perfekt, aber AMD ist sowas noch nicht passiert 

Grüße

Micha


----------



## slaper688 (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Ich glaubs hier langsam nimmer . Hab Windows 10 auf 2 PC alles läuft .


----------



## Rolk (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



slaper688 schrieb:


> Ich glaubs hier langsam nimmer . Hab Windows 10 auf 2 PC alles läuft .



Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## dsdenni (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte nur mal anmerken, dass dies nicht der erste Treiber ist, der die Grafikkarte/das Gerät zerstören kann, von Nvidia. Gab zu GTX260 Zeiten schon einmal einen Treiber, der den Lüfter abgeschaltet hat (und damit so einige GTX260 gekillt hat). Ohne das das hier jetzt ausartet, kein Hersteller ist perfekt, aber AMD ist sowas noch nicht passiert
> 
> ...


Eben

Wenn Microsoft da irgendwie ne mitschuld hätte, müsste mein Moni jetzt auch tod sein  

Gab auch viele 590 Besitzer die nach nem bestimmten Treiber nicht mehr so glücklich waren..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Sepulzera schrieb:


> Nvidia hat einen fehlerhaften Treiber veröffentlicht, der die Displays schrottet. OK.
> Aber dieser Treiber hätte sein Unwesen auch ohne Zwangsupdate getrieben! Es ist zwar ein Nebeneffekt, dass das Update dank Zwangupdates effizienter verbreitet wurde, aber nicht der Grund!


Doch, es ist der Grund. Bevor man einen neuen Grafiktreiber installiert, schaut man, ob der überhaupt irgendeinen Nutzen hat, stabil läuft und keine Schäden erzeugt. Das ist ein Klick bei Google. Man wartet einfach ein paar Monate mit der Installation. Niemand braucht Tester für Software zu spielen, wenn man ein lauffähiges System hat. Zwangsupdates sind unerträglich und ein entschiedener Grund gegen Windows 10.

Die Treiber von Nvidia sind aktuell so grotten schlecht, dass ich immer genau prüfe, ob der neue wirklich auf die Platte kommt.


----------



## XeT (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Dann ist das doch ein Grund das wieder gute Treiber kommen müssen. Wenn alle warten bis die Gurke keine mehr ist, wird sich nichts ändern. Wenn aber alle direkt auf die Barrikaden gehen kann man sich so etwas nicht mehr Leisten. 
Wenn du abwarten willst kannst dir ja die pro Version holen und verzögern. Ich sehe eher nur kein Grund warum der gpu-treiber von nvidia im pflichtprogramm ist.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

OMG Ich lache mich schlapp 
Ich denke eher dass es am Panel der Notebooks als am Nvidia Treiber leigt aber das kann ich so nicht wirklich beurteilen. 
Aber Nvidia verkackt es immer und immer wider... Was ist bei denen passiert ? Treiberabstürze (gut hat AMD auch), blocken von Hyper-V für consumer Karten mit dem 344er und jetzt das... Will sich die Firma irgendwie unbeliebt machen 
Es muss sich ja was am Displaytreiber geändert haben und wenn das vorher gelaufen ist und jetzt kaputt geht wurde da an etwas gedreht was durchaus gefährlich werden kann... Und keinem ist es in den sinn gekommen das man mit einer solchen Änderung Notebooks schrotten kann ?
Das muss man doch an aktuellen Geräten zumindest exemplarisch testen (jedes gängige Panel z.B) bevor man so einen Treiber frei gibt...


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



michelthemaster schrieb:


> aber AMD ist sowas noch nicht passiert



Sowas vielleicht nicht, dafür hat mir der AMD Treiber mal mein Windows dank fehlerhaften AHCI Treiber im Catalyst Paket zerschossen.

Wie dem auch sei, habe nach dem Update den 353.62 Treiber drauf, hier flackert nichts, hier ist nichts kaputt gegangen, wovon man im Zusammenhang mit dem Treiber gehört hat.


----------



## Ralle@ (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Hm

Ob Nvidia wieder die "Detonator Treiber" einführt 
Musste sein bei der News.


----------



## Bandicoot (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

UPS, Na wenn wir schon Mist machen dann Richtig. 
Ich hatte noch die Treiber News geschrieben, sollte ich das als Info ergänzen! 
_"Kann zu irreparablen Schäden ihres Displays führen!"_


----------



## Laggy.NET (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Wenn das Panel kaputt geht, nur weil es mit ner falschen Frequenz angesteuert wird, dann ist der Schuldige eindeutig Samsung. Da hat man einfach teile der Elektronik weggelassen, die eine fehlerhafte Ansteuerung verhindern. Dass sowas heutzutage noch passieren kann ist ein wahres Armutszeugnis. Das ist wie damals beim OC, als die CPUs einfach durchgeschmort sind, wenn sie zu heiß wurden.


----------



## Sepulzera (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, es ist der Grund. Bevor man einen neuen Grafiktreiber installiert, schaut man, ob der überhaupt irgendeinen Nutzen hat, stabil läuft und keine Schäden erzeugt. Das ist ein Klick bei Google. Man wartet einfach ein paar Monate mit der Installation. Niemand braucht Tester für Software zu spielen, wenn man ein lauffähiges System hat. Zwangsupdates sind unerträglich und ein entschiedener Grund gegen Windows 10.
> 
> Die Treiber von Nvidia sind aktuell so grotten schlecht, dass ich immer genau prüfe, ob der neue wirklich auf die Platte kommt.


Ach und wie viele von den DAUs (= 99.98 % der User) machen das wirklich? Windows hat schon vorher die NVIDIA updates mit im Windows Update Manager angeboten. Ich bin mir sicher, dass diese zu Hauf ohne ausreichende Informationssammlung und Tests von der Masse installiert wurden.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Wow, erst ein fehlerhaftes Update von Windows 10 und jetzt ein automatisches Treiberupdate, welches Laptopdisplays zerstört.... 

Tut mir leid für die Betroffenen, ich hoffe da gibts für euch Ersatz.


----------



## Bandicoot (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Na wer traut sich jetzt noch 

353.75 WHQL von Gigabyte: 

Gigabyte mobile GeForce driver 353.75 for Windows 10 - News - LaptopVideo2Go

Nvidia 353.75 Windows 10 x64 - Geforce Desktop Version von Mediafire

Der Treiber scheint laut Berichten das Frame Drop Problem von GTA V weitestgehend in den Griff zu bekommen.
Das SLI Problem unter Win10 mit BF4 besteht weiter!!! Einige haben diesen auch auf Desktop GPU's zu  laufen bekommen!


----------



## Eckism (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Was lernen wir aus den Zwangsupdates?
Entweder dein Rechner hat'n Bootloop oder das Display geht kaputt.

Wie lang is Windows10 nochmal draußen? Kann ja noch heiter werden...


----------



## Norkzlam (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Man sollte aber erwähnen, da einige hier wieder dumpf gegen Win 10 wettern, dass sich automatische Treiberupdates deaktivieren lassen. Anders als die "echten" Windows Updates.


----------



## iGameKudan (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Man sollte aber erwähnen, da einige hier wieder dumpf gegen Win 10 wettern, dass sich automatische Treiberupdates deaktivieren lassen. Anders als die "echten" Windows Updates.



Und welcher 08/15-Anwender merkt überhaupt was von den Updates oder weiß wie man die ausschaltet?


----------



## Bandicoot (10. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und welcher 08/15-Anwender merkt überhaupt was von den Updates oder weiß wie man die ausschaltet?



Alle bei den das Display dunkel bleibt, ausschalten ist dann schwieriger


----------



## Cross-Flow (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Norkzlam schrieb:


> Ok, erst Treiber die Karten zerstören, dann Treiber die Displays schrotten.
> Wie kann sowas passieren?
> Ist aufjedenfall ein Argument mehr, wenn wieder jemand behauptet, die Treiber von Hersteller X seien so viel besser als die von Hersteller Y.



Kann ich dazu paar Infos haben - also Treiber die Karten schrotten? Wie aktuell ist das? Würde mich aufgrund meines unerklärlichen Ablebens meiner GTX 780 Ti echt interessieren ...


----------



## Noxxphox (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

krass xD
ey ich bleib mal mindestens bis weihnachten noch auf win8.1... bis dahin solten solche felerkombis dich hofentlich behoben sein...
aber ...ich muss es nochmal sagen...KRASS... das nen ich mal nen fehler xD


----------



## freezy94 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Kann ich dazu paar Infos haben - also Treiber die Karten schrotten? Wie aktuell ist das? Würde mich aufgrund meines unerklärlichen Ablebens meiner GTX 780 Ti echt interessieren ...



Das ist noch zu GTX 260 zeiten gewesen. Also topaktuell und so...


----------



## Ralle@ (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Zumal der Treiber damals keine Karten beschädigt hat, es funktionierte bei einigen Modellen die Lüftersteuerung nicht so wie sie soll.
Eigentlich hätten die Karten abschalten müssen wenn die Temp zu hoch ist, taten sie aber nicht aber da scheinbar einige Hersteller da gespart hatten.


----------



## MaxRink (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Zumal der Treiber damals keine Karten beschädigt hat, es funktionierte bei einigen Modellen die Lüftersteuerung nicht so wie sie soll.
> Eigentlich hätten die Karten abschalten müssen wenn die Temp zu hoch ist, taten sie aber nicht aber da scheinbar einige Hersteller da gespart hatten.


Es war damals ne reine Treibersache. Der Treiber hat halt die Lüfterkurve in Hardware überschieben. Der Fehler lag damals alleine an NV


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Harter Scheiß.


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es kurz nach dem ersten Update von Windows 10 auch das gesamte System zerlegt. Spiel auf gemacht abgestürzt - kann ja passieren also nochmal aufgemacht und gleich wieder - beim dritten mal ist das Game nicht mal mehr auf gegangen - anderes Game probiert, geht auch nicht mehr auf - noch ein anderes, auch nicht mehr - danach noch einen netten Bluescreen wo nur Firefox offen war - System Neustart fiel aus wegen is nicht - System Reparatur fiel aus wegen is nicht.
> Hier geht es allerdings um einen Desktop mit NV Grafik!
> Zum Glück hatte ich mir am ersten Tag gleich ein Backup gemacht, ohne das Update - also dieses probiert und alles läuft wieder - ohne Backup Programm wäre das sehr viel Arbeit gewesen und auch nur wegen diesem bekommt W10 gleich noch eine neue Chance.
> Hoffentlich kommt auf Microsoft ein Shitstorm  und Schadensersatzvorderungen zu wegen diesen bescheuerten Zwangsupdates, und wir werden sie wieder los
> Das es gleich Hardware Zerstört ist ja mal echt Hammer.



Erstmal an den Threadersteller: Top News

Was Windows 10 an geht, mein System ist nach dem Umstieg die reinste Katastrophe: Massiver Schwund der Gesamtperformance des Systems und Abstürze sowie Freezes am laufenden Band.

Soetwas nenne ich den größten Fehlschlag seit Windows Vista. (dieses System war nicht das Gelbe vom Ei aber solche Probleme hatte ich damit nicht.)

Sobald ich wieder etwas Zeit habe werde ich sofort wieder Downgraden und hoffen das Windows 10 in den nächsten Monaten reift.

Soetwas geht gar nicht.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



orca113 schrieb:


> Erstmal an den Threadersteller: Top News
> 
> Was Windows 10 an geht, mein System ist nach dem Umstieg die reinste Katastrophe: Massiver Schwund der Gesamtperformance des Systems und Abstürze sowie Freezes am laufenden Band.
> 
> ...



Na du machst mir ja Hoffnungen. Habe gerade bei einem Rechner mit dem selben Mainboard das BS neu aufgesetzt und bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich W10 installiert.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



orca113 schrieb:


> Erstmal an den Threadersteller: Top News
> 
> Was Windows 10 an geht, mein System ist nach dem Umstieg die reinste Katastrophe: Massiver Schwund der Gesamtperformance des Systems und Abstürze sowie Freezes am laufenden Band.
> 
> ...




Clean install gemacht ?


----------



## Xanten (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Hier wird ne wichtige Sache angesprochen. Eine Wandergruppe ist nur so schnell, wie sein langsamstes Mitglied. Soll heißen, wir hier in den Foren sind mehr oder weniger recht versierte User, aber wir sind in der Minderheit. Was ist mit den Millionen "Normalos" da draußen? Wie kann MS ein OS rausbringen, was selbst Profis beim Ausschalten sogennanter "Apps" zum verzweifeln bringt? Unausgegorener Bullshit und alle machen mit. Armselig. Nvidia springt auf diesen Zug auf, um die Nase vor AMD/Intel zu haben, ohne sich jemals echte Gedanken über verbaute Hardware zu machen. Haupsache Erster! Einfach nur nachlässig. Wir Consumer haben die Macht, möge sie mit uns sein 
mfG


----------



## orca113 (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Clean install gemacht ?



Nein das nicht aber es ist nicht das erste Upgrade was ich mal bei einem OS gemacht habe aber das erste das so mies ist.

Eben hat hier einer was von Detonator Treibern gesagt. Was hatte es damit auf sich?


----------



## MaxRink (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*

Damit ist der 196.75 gemeint.


----------



## Rolk (11. August 2015)

*AW: Windows 10 & Nvidia-Treiber 353.62 zerstört Samsung & LG Mobil-Displays*



orca113 schrieb:


> Nein das nicht aber es ist nicht das erste Upgrade was ich mal bei einem OS gemacht habe aber das erste das so mies ist.
> 
> Eben hat hier einer was von Detonator Treibern gesagt. Was hatte es damit auf sich?



Also ich habe auch das upgrade gemacht, habe dann aber diese auf "Werkseinstellungen zurücksetzen" Funktion genutzt, weil ich so einem uprade stabilitätstechnisch nicht traue. Zumindest hoffe ich das das was gebracht hat.


----------

